# A new little herd of deer and their fawns in my yard.



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 9, 2018)

I had several visits from the fawns that were born earlier this year. They still have their spots that they will be losing soon. 8 visited last night. Taken through my front window.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 9, 2018)

Wonderful photos!

IMO you are very lucky to have such nice visitors.

I was driving by a cemetery/park in the city last week and a doe with two spotted fawns walked across the road in front of me.  I felt bad because the doe had several scars, not sure if they were from dog attacks or maybe automobile accidents.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 9, 2018)

Such nice pics to share with us RA.....I posted elsewhere that we have the same scenery for years around our house.....actually too many deer overloading the streets and neighborhood, but watching the same families having new babies following in tow is such a joy....


----------



## Keesha (Aug 9, 2018)

Lovely photos Ruth. We get lots of deer around here but I never seem to have my camera when they show up.


----------



## Lara (Aug 9, 2018)

They're so peaceful and graceful creatures. Beautiful photos. Well done, Ruth:thumbsup1:


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 9, 2018)

always nice to see, no matter where you are or what yer doin'

it settles one's perspective of what's really important


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 9, 2018)

Great photos, beautiful animals and I always delight in seeing the young ones too!  Makes forgiving any damage to the garden they may do so much easier. :love_heart:


----------



## Ferocious (Aug 10, 2018)

Lovely pictures......you are one lucky girl, Ruth....


----------



## Pam (Aug 10, 2018)

Beautiful!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2018)

Lovely photos Ruth. We get muntjac here in the woods behind my house, but they rarely cross over into our garden because our fences are too high!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 24, 2020)

@Ruth n Jersey I just saw this video and thought of you. Are you still getting deer in your yard doing damage to your plants?  We see lots of deer behind our back fence, but never in our yard.  These past few years I've been seeing some white ones, not all true albino because they can have some small marking on their face, etc. Like you, I love to see the wildlife!


----------



## Treacle (Jun 24, 2020)

Wow - oh how I long to be with wildlife and/or around wildlife. So just seeing these beautiful pictures is one stage nearer   
Just need to win the lottery or marry a prince!!!!!  Don't know why I said prince, I think the heat here plus all the news about the virus has sent me . Where's the gin and tonic - needs must ☺


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 24, 2020)

I had these 2 playing in my field earlier this year. Guess I need to keep a lookout and see how they're growing. 
Nightly, they are part of a herd of around 8 that always gather in the field so they're hard to catch on camera.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 24, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> @Ruth n Jersey I just saw this video and thought of you. Are you still getting deer in your yard doing damage to your plants?  We see lots of deer behind our back fence, but never in our yard.  These past few years I've been seeing some white ones, not all true albino because they can have some small marking on their face, etc. Like you, I love to see the wildlife!


@SeaBreeze ,thanks for the video. Yes,we still get many deer going through our property and I finally solved the problem with my veggie garden. I double fenced it. The plants with vines are on another fence straight down the middle so they can't nibble the tops. They have terrible depth perception and don't even attempt to jump a double fence. Now I throw the outer leaves of greens or plants I've thinned out for them to eat.  We get along just fine now. 
I really believe we can live in harmony with wild animals if we take the time to understand them. I finally outsmarted them and get total enjoyment out of watching them instead of fuming about how they destroyed my string beans.


----------



## old medic (Jun 24, 2020)

And to be the Ass ... shot 2 the other evening.... Tenderloin was awesome on the grill...
And yes it was a legal harvest... Orchard is taking a beating this year...
Ruth may understand... every thing from my garden taste like venison....


----------



## Keesha (Jun 24, 2020)

old medic said:


> And to be the Ass ...


I won’t argue with that.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 24, 2020)

I did some deer hunting when we first moved to this forest.  However, in recent years, I get more enjoyment out of just watching them.  There was a epidemic of "Blue Tongue Disease" in our state, about 8 or 10 years ago, that killed off much of the herd, but they have since rebounded nicely.  Earlier this year, I counted 14 of them munching the grass in a big meadow below the house.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 25, 2020)

old medic said:


> And to be the Ass ... shot 2 the other evening.... Tenderloin was awesome on the grill...
> And yes it was a legal harvest... Orchard is taking a beating this year...
> Ruth may understand... every thing from my garden taste like venison....


Why on Earth would you brag about that in a nice thread like this...I guess it takes all kinds


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 25, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2966653156703390


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 25, 2020)

The herds have multiplied in our area lately and are causing car accidents. People who live near a busy highway have been asked not to feed them.


----------



## old medic (Jun 25, 2020)

3 in the yard this evening.... have had 4 hit within 1/4 mile of the house in the last year... 
Our garden and the orchard next door is open picking for them.... 
we actually plant stuff near the wood line thats theirs... 
Like Don,  we had a few years of major loss from disease and starvation...


----------

